# Travel plan help please.



## rambling (27 July 2012)

I have done my homework,  I promise, I spent two nights on that useless site and it gave me three very complicated plans entailing multiple changes and lots of walking and one even suggesting getting the Heathrow express which is not covered by the travel card
.
I am flying into Heathrow on Sunday morning for the eventing dressage.   

I have decided that the simplest option would be to take the Picadilly line to South Kensington and change to the Circle or District line for Cannon Street and get an overground train to Greenwich. 

Can any of you kind people tell me if there are any snags with this or suggest anything better.

Many thanks for reading and happy Olympic spectating.


----------



## madmav (28 July 2012)

I'm heading for DLR to Greenwich, very soon. Must stop watching opening ceremony. Change at Bank for DLR. But don't trust me, I'm a Londoner who constantly gets lost in her home city.


----------



## rambling (28 July 2012)

Thanks madmav hadnt seen that option.


----------

